# Wild pigeons in India



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a pic my Dad took while on holiday in India. Every pigeon is a blue bar, no checks, reds or white flights. 

Luke


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool photo...I always find it interesting how pigeons are variable in markings from place to place in the world...particularly overseas from us...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

these must be true wild rock doves. Because in India keeping domestic pigeons is not as common there are less mutant genes like checks and pieds. I think all the wild pigeons here in NZ evolved from lost racers so they come in all colours and patterns.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

There are some Indian members here who might disagree with you that Pigeon lofts are not popular, however


----------



## Mani (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, In India pigeon keeping is on the decline, but still in many cities you will find a number of fanciers.
By the way looking at our population our some fanciers may be more than the entire population of many Eurupean countries.LOL
Yes, here in India we do not have clubs etc but we do have weekly bazaars(Pigeon market) where in a day every week a few thousands turn up to sell, buy or simply talk pigeons.

Bye 
Manish
India
I keep Mookees & Shirazis


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

interesting, Its a wonder there arn't more mutant genes in the wild.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

In the Punjab/Pakistan area of India, every 2nd or 3rd house has pigeons, so there are A LOT of fanciers in India!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

wow almost half the pakistani population keep pigeons! I never new. 

I think its amasing this flock of wild ones were all blue bars


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> wow almost half the pakistani population keep pigeons!


You can say many many people, not half the country


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIX-7lBjUuU&feature=related


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

they get right into plucking their pigeons don't they.

I want to breed black frillbacks with white bars but I dont want to pluck so I'm using toy stencil, frill stencil and opal genes. plucking is cheating.


----------



## vikaasmehra (Apr 28, 2011)

in wild , cities only one type of pigeons are exist here in whole india. u can see in this pic .

vikas india , punjab.

having pigeons is not good in myths of india .


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Why is keeping pigeons not good in Indian myths?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I am not from india but it is the same region same culture and same myths, people feed them like you showed in picture they consider it spiritual and a reason to bring good luck to them, people also release pigeons to bring good fortune, not all but majority do this for the same reason

Similarly some think that its not good to keep pigeons at home though they will feed the ferals on streets, i heared people say that they will bring spirits (good and bad) with them, its one way of thinking.

Its an old myth, though peole still believe in it


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

India And Pakistan have a huge number of pigeon fanciers may be if combined together,they will outrun all other countries.But the thing is 99 % of them dont use internet.So the outside world doesnot know about these breeds,Also export of pigeons is banned in India....so the outside world is still not aware of many Indian breeds


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I agree with you on that boneyrajan, there are in huge numbers, when i release my birds in the morning there are many kits that i see flying around, surprisingly with all these myths, export import ban, vaccines unavailibity, against all the odds we are successful in raising and flying pigeons in Indo-pak, isn't that amazing!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Pijlover said:


> I agree with you on that boneyrajan, there are in huge numbers, when i release my birds in the morning there are many kits that i see flying around, surprisingly with all these myths, export import ban, vaccines unavailibity, against all the odds we are successful in raising and flying pigeons in Indo-pak, isn't that amazing!!


Absolutely....the passion is tremendous


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

When the going gets tough, the tough get going


----------

